# Le Chant des Templiers



## BaroqueOnly (Feb 25, 2013)

For those who are fond of Medieval Chant I have long known and have an album that I think those interested will find interesting: it is called The Chant of the Templars or Le Chant des Templiers an album by Ensemble Organum directed by Marcel Peres.

The site can be found here: www.7digital.com/ , http://us.7digital.com/ , and here http://ca.7digital.com/

Look under Le Chant des Templiers.

Here is the links to some of the chants on youtube:

Crucem Sanctam: 



Kyrie Eleison: 



Da Pacem Domine: 



Salve Regina:


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Marcel Pérès and Ensemble Organum have recorded a good number of marvelous discs of "early music". I suspect that for some, this music is more "challenging" than a great deal of Modern/avant garde music... but for whatever reason... it immediately resonated with me.


----------

